# Advice/Discussion: Surface Pro 7, Ipad Pro w/2nd gen Pencil, or a different tablet?



## GoggleHat (Nov 13, 2019)

I've been trying to figure out which tablet could be best for me to transition into digital art. I'd like to hear what some people have to say regarding a comparison between the new Surface Pro 7, the iPad Pro w/ Apple Pencil (2nd gen), or if there's a third tablet I should look into that beats either of those two.


----------



## Wordclear (Dec 20, 2019)

J' ai trouvé cette réponse pour vous sur cinet je copie qui resume ainsi tout : 
La Surface Pro 7, quel que soit son contenu, vous procurera une véritable expérience de bureau car elle exécute Windows 10 et se comporte comme un ordinateur portable traditionnel. L'iPad Pro, même avec les améliorations apportées à iPadOS, ne peut pas gérer le flux de travail de la même manière que Windows 10 et est toujours préférable en tant que tablette.

https://www.amazon.com/NEW-Microsof...45e6b3d97385f599e996c&creativeASIN=B07YNJGMH6


----------

